

Creating a hacking environment for girls in Chicago - sabdalla
https://www.piggybackr.com/seabdalla/chicago-girls-in-computing-encourage-girls-in-tech-fundraiser
The Chicago Girls in Computing group is aimed to create an environment for young women in computing to come and hack. The group will sponsor regular meetings, as well as programming classes, and Arduinos for use by members. This organization is the first of its kind in the Chicago area.
======
sophacles
Awesome!

To head off the "it's unfair" crap that this is sure to bring:

At my local programming group there are a few women in their early 20s. Each
of them was told in their high school education, explicitly, that girls don't
need to know math or logical thinking, that it was for boys.

One was part of a school system that graded girls on effort in math, and never
given valuable teacher time or feedback or help, because "they will go on to
the humanities anyway" and actually learning the stuff "would waste time" for
the teachers. She is really interested in programming, and struggles with the
college classes she's taking because the basic mathematical thinking was
denied her. It isn't that she can't grasp it - the other day when started
going over code exercises, she just needed some explaining and practice on
variables because her algebra teacher didn't care to go over it with her. Her
programming teacher doesn't want to "coddle" her. But with a bit of
explanation and basic concepts review, she grasped it just fine, and deduced
implications on her own. You know - getting it.

What the heck does this have to do with anything, blah blah unfair I predict
you whining. Well, it's this -

If someone is denied the chance to do something, and the system she is part of
is the reason for denial, then perhaps a good response is to provide the
opportunity by other means. Boys aren't being denied. In fact they were
explicitly getting something extra as a result of being the girls being
denied.

So we give the girls the same thing. We don't give it to the boys, they would
then be given extra, and not the same chance. That is why this sort of thing
is needed.

Oh, BTW all of the women I am referring to are from Illinois, some in more
rural parts, some in Chicago.

And yes, we need to fix the system that does this to prevent future
occurrences. At the same time, let's provide these girls who are being denied
a chance as well, instead of writing them off.

~~~
intrazoo
I agree with you, and want to thank you fleshing out the thoughts on this
topic for me to consume.

Here are my questions/concerns (and I know that no one is claiming this is
universal solution to everything).

This type of thing is a [great but] local/temporary/band-aid to a systemic
problem, and that mismatch, combined with the murky territory of gender, seems
vulnerable to problems. How do transgender-ed people fit in this, they could
certainly be/have been targeted by the same anti-math-stuff discrimination?

If you have a group/club for each under-represented demographic (female,
black, trans, etc.), does that, in some way, promote some sort of
isolationism?

What if this/a service/hacker-space is the only one in the area and/or the
only one offering a specific thing (python vs ruby, or the only one with
google glass or focused on UX)? Is it then still 'fair' to deny access to an
individual based on something like their gender? Of course, females are
systematically under-valued (if thats the right term) in this (and many other)
fields, and so this is a drop in the ocean on the global gender/computer score
board, and its not like it is their fault that no one else teaches UX or Lisp
(having limited options at all to start with is sub-optimal), but it is not
like said individual probably has anything to do with this type of repression.
I guess this question regards how much the average 'male' (gender is vestigial
and evil, see: post-genderism) human in computers has a leg up due to general
repression.

This is not to dismiss the fact that having gender exclusive clubs might
foster a more trusting or encouraging environment or something for some. Thank
you for your time.

~~~
sabdalla
Thank you for expressing interest in our endeavor.

I agree that by having the word "girls" in the organization's might make the
organization seem isolationist. The idea is to target a specific demographic
that is underrepresented in technology. If anyone interested in joining the
group feels uncertain about whether they belong, they should know that they
definitely do. This organization is community, and communities are built on
love.

Once again, thank you for you interest in our organization.

~~~
intrazoo
Roger that, thank you for the response, and best of luck in this project.
Getting both younger and underrepresented people familiar with
computers/coding, even if they do not go on to be developers, is important
(Alan Kay says we don't teach kids math/science/music just so that they can
all become mathematician/scientists/musicians).

------
gtani
This is great. They have python/ruby bootstrap programs in San Francisco, and
once in a while we'd discover a future CalTech prof, or something like that.

There was one woman who worked in an art gallery, and if i remember correctly,
didn't even own a computer but only needed everything explained once re: vim,
python, linux etc. It was definitely nontrivial stuff, and then she could put
up working code, just like that.

------
imb
Tanya Khovanova, a gold medalist at the International Math Olympiad seems
somewhat hesitant (although not completely against it) about girls-only math
enrichment programs: <http://blog.tanyakhovanova.com/?p=60>. I wonder if there
might be another co-ed approach that would encourage girls while not forcing
them to be segregated.

~~~
cantankerous
Everybody's entitled to their opinions. I think there's actually been a decent
number of studies that have shown that girls tend to perform better at a
younger age when kept in all-girl environment....at least with respect to
school. This effect may generalize to other things like the article, or maybe
it doesn't. I think the merits are there to warrant giving it a try, though.

~~~
imb
I would actually be interested in seeing these studies because it seems (based
on my teaching experience) that how girls feel in a class with male students
may depend to a large extent on how the teacher manages the class. I'm not
even talking about teachers who discourage girls, but teachers who let boys
dominate the classroom (which should not happen).

------
lizzard
This sounds great! I hope you can make it happen, and do stuff like go
together to hackerspaces and interesting talks! Good luck.

------
anonyfuss
Someone donated enough for them to hit their goal (on the main project page):

[https://www.piggybackr.com/girls_computing/chicago-girls-
in-...](https://www.piggybackr.com/girls_computing/chicago-girls-in-computing-
encourage-girls-in-tech-fundraiser)

I'm sure they can put additional funds to good use, I'd encourage others to
donate, too.

~~~
sabdalla
Yes, we can definitely use further funds for setting up the technical side of
the organization (domain name, hosting, etc.).

